# Tod’s Kate Shoe advice



## sophiegray

Hi! I went to the Tod’s store and found this lovely pair of Tod’s Kate loafers. I tried them on in the evening which is the best time to try on shoes. With size 38, it was just right while with dize 38.5, my right shoe is a bit too loose. Since they are flats and have heel spurs to concern with, i plan to buy heel cushion as seen below. With these cushions, do you think i should buy the 38 or 38.5? Thank you!


----------



## yoshikitty

If I were you, I will get the 38. Remember, the shoes will loose up after some wear. You will find 38.5 much too big by then.


----------

